# Faber Sig



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Well with having to reboot my computer to new I lost all my stuff for photoshop and had to start over from scratch so its been a long road trying to rebuild all my stuff. (back up your stuff guys seriously)

Well this is my second sig since restarting what do you think?


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Nice sig! :thumb02:. How did you get the blurred effect in the background?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I like to utilize layers alot, I took my background which wasnt wide enough first and utilizing the clone stamp tool I constructed the background on the left from the one on the right. Then I took a smoke effect C4D and placed it overtop witht the blending technique set to over lay and then I gave it a slight gausian blur. Then I just took a fade brush and lightly erased the area around the sign.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I like it. It's simple, but it works. Btw, if this is the second, where's the first?

And also, does this mean SOTW time?? :thumb02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

The first was the crack I took at Taz's sig request. 

Yeah SOTW time is definatly coming up., Im coming for you DP...


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Not bad Toxic, DP your sig is a nice one but your corners of there fighters bodies need to be blured out you can see the pixels.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

NikosCC said:


> Not bad Toxic, DP your sig is a nice one but your corners of there fighters bodies need to be blured out you can see the pixels.


Thanks for the heads up man, I'll get that fixed. 

And Toxic......I'm ready for you.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

D.P. said:


> Thanks for the heads up man, I'll get that fixed.
> 
> And Toxic......I'm ready for you.


No prob bud just helping out.. Toxic vs D.P. should be a epic battle.. Maybe i'll take winner hah


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

NikosCC said:


> No prob bud just helping out.. Toxic vs D.P. should be a epic battle.. Maybe i'll take winner hah


Haha, you hear that Tox!? That should be some good motivation to bring your A game against me.


----------



## PanicDisorder (Sep 6, 2009)

Awesome signature man... keep up the good work.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

NikosCC said:


> No prob bud just helping out.. Toxic vs D.P. should be a epic battle.. Maybe i'll take winner hah


Im waiting Nikko's patiently but my day will come..


----------

